
Trump administration 'officially putting Iran on notice', says Michael Flynn - woofyman
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/feb/01/iran-trump-michael-flynn-on-notice
======
Cozumel
There's a terrible sickness in America, perpetual war.

~~~
DannyB2
But it is so profitable (for some) that we just can't go back!

------
dsfyu404ed
This is dumb move. There's much more money to be made being their friend than
their enemy.

~~~
dragonwriter
But there is much more domestic political gain from having an external enemy
than a friend.

------
woofyman
The drums of war start pounding.

------
ouid
what does it mean that it's "officially"?

~~~
dragonwriter
It means that the Flynn was looking for an intensifier to underline the saber
rattling.

~~~
nikdaheratik
"Wag the Dog" part 45, this time it's official!

